

GIT 1.6.0 Released - arthurk
http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/17/174

======
biohacker42
GitCheetah: <http://code.google.com/p/msysgit/wiki/GitCheetah>

For those (like me) forced to work on Windows.

~~~
gcv
What's the current state of the MinGW port? I saw that the release notes for
1.6.0 mention that it was being integrated, but it doesn't sound like an all-
out supported release.

On Windows, I've been using the Cygwin port. Everything I need, such as git-
svn, has worked, but it's very slow compared to git on Linux or Mac OS. Faster
than Subversion, but that doesn't say much. I'll be happy to see a faster,
more native Git port available on Windows. (Actually, I'll be happier to not
have to use Windows for work anymore, but that might take a little while
longer.)

~~~
s3graham
I've been using msys git 1.5.6 for quite a while, and find it stable and fast.

(I'd prefer to use a recursive copy for rcs than anything under Cygwin though,
so ymmv.)

